# Controlling building pressure in high rises



## HCTXFPMCJC (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry moderator, clean up in isle 1.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

The pressure of any standpipe system may or may not be sufficient enough to combat a serious fire..!


----------

